# JLT towers closest to metro



## Aiimzey (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all!

Just moved here and need to start looking for a place to live. Keep hearing that jlt might be a good place to start. Anyone have any recommendations on good towers or which towers are closest to the metro station?

Thank you


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Aiimzey said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just moved here and need to start looking for a place to live. Keep hearing that jlt might be a good place to start. Anyone have any recommendations on good towers or which towers are closest to the metro station?
> 
> Thank you


I'm not sure if you have seen the map on the below link. It gives you quite a good idea which towers are near either JLT or Marina metro.

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/9440/photo01gj2.jpg


----------



## Aiimzey (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks so much...have been looking for something exactly like this but with no luck.
Thank you!
Amy


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

My friend is in Armada in an 1100 sq ft apartment. Lovely view, great building, nice pool and gym.

The only issue is the traffic at rush hour is absolutely bloody stupid. Fine if you're up for using the Metro.


----------

